# Ok, but I just don't get team sport fanatics



## []Doo[]Der

It's only a game, not a #$%@#! warlayful:
The results don't mean a thing

Tomorrow

Or to the other millions not interested.

The outcome achieves nothing - it's inconsequential It's uh it's, ? what's the word...? Ah yes I looked it up. The game result is effectively,
not important or significant it's just another of those inconsequential things. Like I might say,


insignificant, unimportant, of little/no consequence, neither here nor there, incidental, inessential, nonessential, immaterial, irrelevant; negligible, inappreciable, inconsiderable, slight, minor, trivial, trifling, petty, paltry, measly;piddling, piffling; 

de minimis to historic event.






Now an individual sport like golf where say I get a hole in one, (had 4 btw), means something to me. I can recall the event forever. I remember the course, the day, the golf hole (# 3 2X # & # 7 1X & # 16 1 X) And the club I used. (available on request so as not to bore you.

But a team sport with the actors,soccer, the ectomorph, abnormal stilt like round ball participants, (all millionaires btw while golfing participation costs us money!)ends with scores that ring out a day later with "WHO CARES!"

By the time it's in the paper, "WHO CARES!"

At season end( and some seasons go on for seasons and seasons) 3/4 of those fanatic fans have teams in the tank, and just ignore the rest of the 
series. Base ball..WOW! is that grass growing or astro turf.."WHO CARES!"

Set a record... "WHO CARES?" It matters not in the scheme of things..Unless you caught a fowl ball.
18 + players splitting a billion$$$ WHO CARES?

Team sport fanatics even kill each other over a kid's game! Adults-parents go berserk over their  kids playing time when...WHO Cares?

I don't watch fights anymore, sometime a hockey game breaks out.

Isn't assault assault if  you wear skates? (Rhetorical)

Isn't there an acting award for soccer? 

WHO Cares! 

Agents..Moms & Pops.. Car dealers. Real estate agents and dentists dealing in gold or diamond teeth?
 Groopies?
Tat artists?
Sports writers?

But in the RW...WHO CARES!


----------



## hollydolly

Who cares?...not me for sure!!


----------



## Falcon

DooDer,  Why don't you tell us what you REALLY think ?


----------



## Josiah

It's a form of self aggrandizement by fanatically associating your miserable self with a group of super talented attractive people. By wearing their jersey you magically take on their qualities.

Then there's another phenomenon namely the camaraderie that exists between members of a fan base.


----------



## kcvet

go see a Raiders game sometime



















they wait for you in the parking lot


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

OK,I just have to post this pic of my daughter and her fam a couple of years ago and then this past Sunday. Her hubby`s cousin saw Sunday`s pic on FB and went back a couple years,found the old pic,and posted this....


----------



## rkunsaw

I think golf is worse than any team sport. A waste of prime farm land.


----------



## []Doo[]Der

rkunsaw said:


> I think golf is worse than any team sport. A waste of prime farm land.



OK yer entitled to an opinion, you just have the wrong one.
Besides,
If it was prime land it wouldn't have a course on it. 

And It's the team,the followers/fans and the press-media I fault. They behave as if the game decision means something. It's less in effect on the real world than...uh... a popcorn fart.

When the game is on (unless it's baseball which has no redeeming defense), the fans go nuts and when it's over it's akin to a vacuum, nada-zero-zilch- bupkis it settles nothing that matters and matters nothing that's settled.. WHO CARES?

Now go watch a 'yesterdays game' and tell me why and how it mattered that there was a winner, loser and a score worth the fandamonium.


----------



## []Doo[]Der

"the camaraderie that exists between members of a fan base"  Just so long as you don't sit on the wrong side and cheer for the wrong team, then ya might get a beer dumped on ya...but Golf is a gentleman's game...


----------



## kcvet

[]Doo[]Der said:


> "the camaraderie that exists between members of a fan base"  Just so long as you don't sit on the wrong side and cheer for the wrong team, then ya might get a beer dumped on ya...but Golf is a gentleman's game...



here ya might get more than a beer dumped on ya

*Two 49ers fans arrested, two injured in fight at Levi’s Stadium*


link


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

kcvet said:


> here ya might get more than a beer dumped on ya
> 
> *Two 49ers fans arrested, two injured in fight at Levi’s Stadium*
> 
> 
> link



Yeah,but to all of their credit,the "Battle of the Bay" went off without any brawls on Sunday. I was worried,since my kids and grands were going,but all was peaceful-they even hung out with fans of the opposing team and it was all good!


----------



## []Doo[]Der

That's what I mean. The outcome is meaningless once the fat lady sings-the dust has cleared- the sun has set- the tide is out- the cheering  and moaning are over.
Still, we're sooooo happy when the only violence  is between the team players.

Gotta be nuts to think a 'game' is of any importance.

Who cares!


----------



## rkunsaw

> Gotta be nuts to think a 'game' is of any importance.
> 
> Who cares



That especially applies to a game of golf.


----------

